# 2015 Thanksgiving in the UK?



## adam6177 (Nov 28, 2014)

It seems that as the years go on we adopt more and more American ideas in our calendar and daily lives.  

Black Friday is a gimme as shops will take any opportunity they can to sell their "bargains" to us....Halloween has been growing year by year, so what next? Will 2015 see us attempt to adopt Thanksgiving as the next US holiday....I've seen rumours already of it being called "Britsgiving", will this lead to Christmas being a true month long "holiday"?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

We won't adopt a thanksgiving over here just like we haven't adopt Independence Day etc

People who ask for us to adopt these days are just looking for more days off

Halloween has been the same as far as I can remember


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 28, 2014)

No, just no.


----------



## dufferman (Nov 28, 2014)

Halloween has been the 'size' it is now all my life... a remember trick or treating as a kid, and getting trick or treaters at the door too.

As for Thanksgiving & Black Friday... I just got myself a nice Garmin S1 watch for Â£80, so I'm not complaining!!


----------



## Jensen (Nov 28, 2014)

Can't agree regards Halloween, it gets bigger and bigger every year. More Kids dressed up and houses decorated too. 
Christmas is going in the same direction with each house trying to out do each other with whose got the most lights and decorations outside.
We're more influenced by our friends the other side of the pond.
We'll soon be praising people with the expression "Great Job"


----------



## delc (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We won't adopt a thanksgiving over here just like we haven't adopt Independence Day etc

People who ask for us to adopt these days are just looking for more days off

Halloween has been the same as far as I can remember
		
Click to expand...

When I was a kid (admittedly a long time ago) about all we did at Halloween was Apple bobbing, where you had to fish an apple out of a barrel full of water using only your teeth. No treat or treat or dressing up as a ghoul. These ideas seem to have been imported from America! :mmm:


----------



## delc (Nov 28, 2014)

N



adam6177 said:



			It seems that as the years go on we adopt more and more American ideas in our calendar and daily lives.  

Black Friday is a gimme as shops will take any opportunity they can to sell their "bargains" to us....Halloween has been growing year by year, so what next? Will 2015 see us attempt to adopt Thanksgiving as the next US holiday....I've seen rumours already of it being called "Britsgiving", will this lead to Christmas being a true month long "holiday"?
		
Click to expand...

I think our equivalent of Thanksgiving is Harvest Festival!


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 28, 2014)

Unless there's a significant increase in Turkey production, UK can't handle the demands for both Christmas and Thanksgiving!

So 'No Problem'! 

Have a nice Day!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

Been trick or treating for over 30 plus years now - doesn't appear a new thing


----------



## Martin70 (Nov 28, 2014)

Not for me - I look forward to my Christmas turkey for months - not going to spoil it with one in November.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Been trick or treating for over 30 plus years now - doesn't appear a new thing
		
Click to expand...

It does when you're over 60.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

chrisd said:



			It does when you're over 60. 

Click to expand...

Can you remember when that happened for you


----------



## CMAC (Nov 28, 2014)

Jensen said:



			Can't agree regards Halloween, it gets bigger and bigger every year. More Kids dressed up and houses decorated too. 
Christmas is going in the same direction with each house trying to out do each other with whose got the most lights and decorations outside.
We're more influenced by our friends the other side of the pond.
We'll soon be praising people with the expression "Great Job"
		
Click to expand...

fist pumps

high 5's

Sports Chest pumps

Awesome

you're welcome


God Bless America


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2014)

CMAC said:



			fist pumps

high 5's

Sports Chest pumps

Awesome

you're welcome
		
Click to expand...

I use all of the above.

Have a nice day!


----------



## bobmac (Nov 28, 2014)

Not forgetting buying all their crap tv series, their gang culture, their language, cars, gun carrying and obesity.
God bless America....not.


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 28, 2014)

Halloween has not been going on for years(depending on what you class as years), as some say, in it's present form, and i am of an age that is somewhere in the middle.It has got bigger over the years,due to influence of American films, and gullible British people,etc...It was just about witches etc, when i was a kid.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 28, 2014)

Are the people saying that Halloween hasn't been Americanised even aware they are saying 'trick or treat'? 

Always thought that was an Americanism. 


You never got 'shop bought' costumes when I was younger, the fun of it was making your own. 
Monkey nuts n apples was your lot, if you got really lucky then you could score a bit of tablet (homemade obviously) or a toffee apple. No sweeties and bars of chocolate etc when I were a lad! And you had to tell a joke or sing something, nowadays the hand just shoots out expecting to be filled with sweeties for no effort!!!

:rant: 

But, no, it hasn't grown in size or expectation over the years.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 28, 2014)

Halloween's expansion is American cultural imperialism in action.  Lapped up by morons who can't see past free sweets. I can't stand it and no one gets anything from us apart from the dogs being let out to dissuade tricksters... 

My pumpkin (oh the irony) this year conveyed my message to the world on this but I cannot show a picture as it will lead to an infraction. 

If Thanksgiving ever came to the UK, I would leave.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2014)

Snelly said:



			If Thanksgiving ever came to the UK, I would leave.
		
Click to expand...

We'll settle for you just going back to Yorkshire Dave


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2014)

No way we'll adopt thanksgiving. I can't see any party putting forward a UK equivalent either as there isn't any historical substance to base it on unlike the US where they celebrate gettintg rid of the Brits.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No way we'll adopt thanksgiving. I can't see any party putting forward a UK equivalent either as there isn't any historical substance to base it on unlike the US where they celebrate gettintg rid of the Brits.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think thanksgiving is about getting rid of the Brits.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Don't think thanksgiving is about getting rid of the Brits.
		
Click to expand...

I always thought it was them (the Pilgrims) thanking God for the first Harvest, sort of yank harvest festival.

As for Halloween i can't remember ever celebrating it, Guy Fawlks night yes, penny for the Guy?


----------



## cookelad (Nov 28, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No way we'll adopt thanksgiving. I can't see any party putting forward a UK equivalent either as there isn't any historical substance to base it on unlike the US where they celebrate gettintg rid of the Brits.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that what Independence Day is for, that and aliens?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 28, 2014)

On Radio Scotland at lunchtime they were discussing this on the radio equivalent of Question Time.
It was from Stornaway in the Western Isles

An audience member with a broad Southern American accent said, 'Why on earth do you Scots follow what America does. 
What they do, is the reason I moved to Scotland.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 28, 2014)

Snelly said:



			My pumpkin (oh the irony) this year.....
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!!! laughed out loud!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

It's only kids dressing up and asking for a treat ?! How can anyone have any issue with kids enjoying themselves ! 

My little nephew loved dressing up as Dracula 
And just enjoyed himself


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's only kids dressing up and asking for a treat ?! How can anyone have any issue with kids enjoying themselves ! 

My little nephew loved dressing up as Dracula 
And just enjoyed himself
		
Click to expand...

nothing wrong with dressing up, it's the trick or treating that's the issue, it's no better than begging. I wouldn't let my kid's go......it's all a bit 'estate'

We never went when I was a lad, but that was in the 80s,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

therod said:



			nothing wrong with dressing up, it's the trick or treating that's the issue, it's no better than begging. I wouldn't let my kid's go......it's all a bit 'estate'

We never went when I was a lad, but that was in the 80s,
		
Click to expand...

We went out in the 80's trick or treating


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We went out in the 80's trick or treating
		
Click to expand...

wasn't it called something else in Liverpool?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

therod said:



			wasn't it called something else in Liverpool? 

Click to expand...

Lived on a RAF base in 80's mate


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 28, 2014)

therod said:



			wasn't it called something else in Liverpool? 

Click to expand...

Normal behaviour


----------



## shewy (Nov 28, 2014)

We used to carve neeps not pumpkins!
It was defo about in the 80 ' s followed by bonfire night where you went guysing penny for the guy or sweet, sort of merged these days.
Anyhow Halloween is a pagan tradition and they were about before America was colonised, they just commercialised it.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nobody had even heard of "trick or treat" in this country until the late '70s and it is to be regretted that it did not remain that way.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

Why is it regretted ? What harm is being caused by kids knocking on doors in fancy dress ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is it regretted ? What harm is being caused by kids knocking on doors in fancy dress ?!
		
Click to expand...

Because it represents a thin end of the wedge that is the wish of some in our society to mindlessly copy the lead of or American "cousins" and it is not just kids dressing up but kids going from house to house begging.

May be relatively harmless but it remains undesirable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

It's harmless - we stock up on sweets and the kids that have put effort into dressing up - it's great seeing them all about having harmless fun and enjoying themselves.


----------



## Rumpokid (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is it regretted ? What harm is being caused by kids knocking on doors in fancy dress ?!
		
Click to expand...

I will reply only once.again
Regretted???..Because it is an American tradition we do not need that puts pressure on families to live up to kids expectations..A good ghostly story, in front of fire spending quality family time would suffice..
Kids knocking on doors...Maybe,just maybe people want to just have a peaceful night , and not have to keep getting up every 10 minutes to hand out Haribos for being asked 'TRICK or TREAT...Or get your wing mirrors ripped off if you are near Liverpool...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's harmless - we stock up on sweets and the kids that have put effort into dressing up - it's great seeing them all about having harmless fun and enjoying themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Fine! 

I will tell them all to come knocking on your door as you are so fond of it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			I will reply only once.again
Regretted???..Because it is an American tradition we do not need that puts pressure on families to live up to kids expectations..A good ghostly story, in front of fire spending quality family time would suffice..
Kids knocking on doors...Maybe,just maybe people want to just have a peaceful night , and not have to keep getting up every 10 minutes to hand out Haribos for being asked 'TRICK or TREAT...Or get your wing mirrors ripped off if you are near Liverpool...

Click to expand...

Our little community all get involved 

But the kids know to avoid the miserable old guy in one house who called the police on 6 years playing football outside and also complained about xmas lights - the grinch he is called


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's harmless - we stock up on sweets and the kids that have put effort into dressing up - it's great seeing them all about having harmless fun and enjoying themselves.
		
Click to expand...

It's bad ......for my waistline. We got loads in this year, no one came around . I was chewing on haribo for weeks.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Our little community all get involved 

But the kids know to avoid the miserable old guy in one house who called the police on 6 years playing football outside and also complained about xmas lights - the grinch he is called
		
Click to expand...


You don't live near Rich do you ??


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 28, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Our little community all get involved 

But the kids know to avoid the miserable old guy in one house who called the police on 6 years playing football outside and also complained about xmas lights - the grinch he is called
		
Click to expand...

Personally I would be delighted to see  children playing football outside.

Sadly my experience is that most of the lazy little beggars would sooner be sat in front of the telly or playing computer games with a can of Coke in their hand.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Personally I would be delighted to see  children playing football outside.

Sadly my experience is that most of the lazy little beggars would sooner be sat in front of the telly or playing computer games with a can of Coke in their hand.
		
Click to expand...

Kids are out till it's dark around here - it's great to see them out playing football on the grass by the park


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 28, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Personally I would be delighted to see  children playing football outside.

Sadly my experience is that most of the lazy little beggars would sooner be sat in front of the telly or playing computer games with a can of Coke in their hand.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe their parents are afraid to let them play out un supervised because of all the peados knocking about.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 28, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or maybe their parents are afraid to let them play out un supervised because of all the peados knocking about.
		
Click to expand...

There was one used to hang around when we were kids.   We used to get him to buy us sweets then throw stones at him.  I think that we were a bit tougher than todays kids in some ways.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2014)

In our previous house we had a lovely close with lots of young kids and had no issue with them trick or treating. Always supervised. We did get older ones from elsewhere coming round and to be fair to them, 99% of the time they weren't any trouble either


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 28, 2014)

Its not harmless to everyone, it can be quite intimidating and scary for elderly people who live alone.


----------



## delc (Nov 28, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			There was one used to hang around when we were kids.   We used to get him to buy us sweets then throw stones at him.  I think that we were a bit tougher than todays kids in some ways.
		
Click to expand...

Paedophiles are usually rather sad individuals anyway. When I was at school I was (believe it or not) a rather good looking boy. It used to be my job to go out and find such characters, invite them for a good time in a barn somewhere, where all my mates were waiting to throw stones at them. They generally never bothered us again. However that was before computers and organised paedophile gangs. :mmm:


----------



## User20205 (Nov 28, 2014)

delc said:



			Paedophiles are usually rather sad individuals anyway. When I was at school I was (believe it or not) a rather good looking boy. It used to be my job to go out and find such characters, invite them for a good time in a barn somewhere, where all my mates were waiting to throw stones at them. They generally never bothered us again. However that was before computers and organised paedophile gangs. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a good night out:thup:

Sounds like you didn't need computers etc, just play the honey trap, throw the stone at the paedo game


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 28, 2014)

therod said:



			That sounds like a good night out:thup:

Sounds like you didn't need computers etc, just play the honey trap, throw the stone at the paedo game
		
Click to expand...

It's what life was like Rod, kids lived a different life back in the 1950's/60's.    Right or wrong this is the type of thing that happened, we never had televisions or computers and played in gangs and had to become gang savvy.   Most of it was harmless fun but there were still pedoes (or as we called them 'Monties') and Monty baiting was fair play then.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 28, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or maybe their parents are afraid to let them play out un supervised because of all the peados knocking about.
		
Click to expand...

Stranger Danger; one of the great myths of our time.

No more paedophiles these days than in the past, just more reporting of it.

More than 95% of sexual and physical abuse of children is perpetrated by family members or people already well known to the child.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Stranger Danger; one of the great myths of our time.

No more paedophiles these days than in the past, just more reporting of it.

More than 95% of sexual and physical abuse of children is perpetrated by family members or people already well known to the child.
		
Click to expand...

You're probably right mate,but because it's reported more,parents worry about it more.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2014)

delc said:



			Paedophiles are usually rather sad individuals anyway. When I was at school I was (believe it or not) a rather good looking boy. It used to be my job to go out and find such characters, invite them for a good time in a barn somewhere, where all my mates were waiting to throw stones at them. They generally never bothered us again. However that was before computers and organised paedophile gangs. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Think I'd rather my son played xbox tbh. 
Suppose it's good exercise running away from nonce's  tho.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 29, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Not forgetting buying all *their crap tv series,* their gang culture, their language, cars, gun carrying and obesity.
God bless America....not.
		
Click to expand...

Eye, The Wire, The Simpsons, MASH, Buffy The Vampire Slayer, The Sopranos Veep, Parks and Recreation, 24, Friends, Homeland, Scrubs among many others, awful.


----------



## vkurup (Nov 29, 2014)

Well the Scots nearly had an Independence day.... It might have been called ID17 instead of ID4  (does not have the same glamour)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Eye, The Wire, The Simpsons, MASH, Buffy The Vampire Slayer, The Sopranos Veep, Parks and Recreation, 24, Friends, Homeland, Scrubs among many others, awful. 

Click to expand...

A fair point but Friends and Buffy, really?


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 29, 2014)

Do people that post here actually visit the USA and experience the way most people live their lives?   In my experience they are friendly, family orientated and genuinely nice people.   Don't judge them on TV programs and media hype please!

MadAdey: if you're out there let us know what your current experience is.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 30, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Do people that post here actually visit the USA and experience the way most people live their lives?   In my experience they are friendly, family orientated and genuinely nice people.   Don't judge them on TV programs and media hype please!

MadAdey: if you're out there let us know what your current experience is.
		
Click to expand...

i was was just reading the thread and getting ready to have my input. Ok let's start with the way families are and your community.

not long moved here and was out in the street, amazed by how many people stopped to say hi. People from the street wanted to introduce themself and welcome me to the neighbourhood. The old boy across the street raced Corvettes until he had a heart attack and still has a garage full of every tool you could imagine. I'd never spoken to him before but I was outside the house fixing the car and he told me I'm more than welcome to birth anything I need anytime. In the UK people are generally rude and barely grunt at you if you say hi in the street. 

Halloween was was fantastic, the streets are full of supervised kids in costume having a fantastic time. Parents just stood around having a beer saying making sure their kids have a safe fun time. Someone just down the street from me builds a haunted house all the way through October across his front lawn, driveway and in his garage. Everyone had a great time and you see no trouble what so ever.

Independence Day was a blast. BBQ and pool party at home home with all the in-laws. Drank beer had a laugh and had bombing competitoms in the pool. When it got dark the Cul-de-sac got coned off by the residents and then it was fun time. Every set up in the street with beer coolers and fireworks, not crappy corner shop ones, but the sort of big rockets you buy from making a run to Mexico. Again everyone socialised with each other and had a great time.

i think what the UK needs it realise is that the US is not the place people may think it is, including me. They still have community spirit and people take pleasure out of helping each other and go out of their way to say 'HI'. 

So SR their is my opinion on how the US is, not an ill informed opinion that some may have.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 30, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Do people that post here actually visit the USA and experience the way most people live their lives?   In my experience they are friendly, family orientated and genuinely nice people.   Don't judge them on TV programs and media hype please!

MadAdey: if you're out there let us know what your current experience is.
		
Click to expand...



I don't know about others but I was certainly not judging the USA or its people.

I have visited there half a dozen times and found the vast majority of people to be warm, friendly and welcoming.

My concern is over the aping of their traditions and culture for no other reason than that they are seen on TV. Pretty certain that I would feel the same if I were American and saw British customs being absorbed into the culture of the USA on the same basis.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 30, 2014)

what are all these ghastly American customs that we should all be so  appalled by?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 30, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			what are all these ghastly American customs that we should all be so  appalled by?
		
Click to expand...


Do you mean those other than Halloween, Father's Day, Black Friday, the slaughtering of the English language, McDonalds, the rewriting of history by Hollywood etc;

Cultural imperialism is the expression I believe.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Do you mean those other than Halloween, Father's Day, Black Friday, the slaughtering of the English language, McDonalds, the rewriting of history by Hollywood etc;

Cultural imperialism is the expression I believe.
		
Click to expand...

I like Fathers Day, I usually get some golf balls and a round out of it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Do you mean those other than Halloween, Father's Day, Black Friday, the slaughtering of the English language, McDonalds, the rewriting of history by Hollywood etc;

Cultural imperialism is the expression I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Are you really "appalled" by any of those ?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			A fair point but Friends and Buffy, really?
		
Click to expand...

I'd argue Friends is one of very few sitcoms that managed to maintain its quality over a very long time and large number of episodes. rare in a world where people only do 12 episodes or the program jumps the shark if they go on any longer.  Also Buffy had some great writing and the creator has gone on to write and direct Avengers, recognized as one of the smartest and highest grossing superhero movies ever. I even named my daughter after a lesbian witch character in Buffy.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 30, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Do you mean those other than Halloween, Father's Day, Black Friday, the slaughtering of the English language, McDonalds, the rewriting of history by Hollywood etc;

Cultural imperialism is the expression I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Not a fan of Black Friday or McDonalds, but Hallowe'en has its origins in Celtic paganism based on Samhain and All Souls Day. People in Ireland, even Northern Ireland don't do Guy Fawkes Day, but do Hallowe'en instead. 

Even the practice of kids going round doors to get sweets or treats came from the Celtic tradition, although the modern trick or treat term is from the US.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you really "appalled" by any of those ?
		
Click to expand...


Can't see where I have used the word appalled but if Texas Scrambles had been included I might change my mind.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Can't see where I have used the word appalled but if Texas Scrambles had been included I might change my mind.
		
Click to expand...

You responded with a list from this question




garyinderry said:



			what are all these ghastly American customs that we should all be so  *appalled *by?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Not a fan of Black Friday or McDonalds, but Hallowe'en has its origins in Celtic paganism based on Samhain and All Souls Day. People in Ireland, even Northern Ireland don't do Guy Fawkes Day, but do Hallowe'en instead. 

Even the practice of kids going round doors to get sweets or treats came from the Celtic tradition, although the modern trick or treat term is from the US.
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate Halloween has its roots in All Saints Eve. My point was that in its current form its base is American.

In Ireland they celebrate different events to England but then they should, that is their culture and history not that of the USA.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You responded with a list from this question
		
Click to expand...

Appalled was the other poster's choice of words, not mine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you really "appalled" by any of those ?
		
Click to expand...

Have you eaten a McDonalds?  :rofl::thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Appalled was the other poster's choice of words, not mine.
		
Click to expand...

So the poster asks what American traditions we should be "appalled" by - you respond with a list of American traditions hence answering the question but you are not actually appalled by them ?! 

Why list those traditions then ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have you eaten a McDonalds?  :rofl::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes -


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 30, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have you eaten a McDonalds?  :rofl::thup:
		
Click to expand...


One of the great joys of my sons getting older was I no longer had to accompany them on occasional "treats" to McDonalds.

Now they are in their thirties they accompany me on occasional treats to the pub!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So the poster asks what American traditions we should be "appalled" by - you respond with a list of American traditions hence answering the question but you are not actually appalled by them ?! 

Why list those traditions then ?
		
Click to expand...

Well I could have entered into a boringly, tedious post about his choice of words and interpretation of my previous remarks but decided that there are others on here better suited to that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes - 

Click to expand...

So you'll appreciate what bland, tasteless plastic food it is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So you'll appreciate what bland, tasteless plastic food it is.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not my impression from the breakfast or wraps they have done - muffin with a hangover is great 

As with many take aways - it's all about having it as one offs as opposed to constant in someone's diet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2014)

Back on track, Thanksgiving won't take off here. Good job in my opinion. Heck, we're not even allowed to celebrate St Georges day properly


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Back on track, Thanksgiving won't take off here. Good job in my opinion. Heck, we're not even *allowed to celebrate St Georges day properly*

Click to expand...

Who doesn't allow us to celebrate St George's day ?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I don't know about others but I was certainly not judging the USA or its people.

I have visited there half a dozen times and found the vast majority of people to be warm, friendly and welcoming.

My concern is over the aping of their traditions and culture for no other reason than that they are seen on TV. Pretty certain that I would feel the same if I were American and saw British customs being absorbed into the culture of the USA on the same basis.
		
Click to expand...

Well the only reason Santa is in a red outfit is because of an American political magazine who originally drew him like that and then it was reinforced by Coca Cola.

Maybe we should boycott that?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Well the only reason Santa is in a red outfit is because of an American political magazine who originally drew him like that and then it was reinforced by Coca Cola.

Maybe we should boycott that?

Click to expand...

Having had to play that part for several years at the local Playgroup it certainly would not bother me if we did.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who doesn't allow us to celebrate St George's day ?
		
Click to expand...

Local councils have been in the media in recent years preventing the St Georges cross flying for starters


----------



## IainP (Nov 30, 2014)

So "The 51st State" debate is still going on then.

I've seen pubs "celebrating" Independence Day a fair few years ago - but that is probably more just looking for a gimmick to bring in the punters.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 30, 2014)

St Andrews goes by pretty much unnoticed as well, as does St David's day. The only one that gets 'celebrated' is St Patrick's.........and that's only because it's an excuse to get blootered. So I wouldn't get to hung up on St George getting ignored tbh.


----------

